# Pure golden, all love



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

Lucky is SO BEAUTIFUL!! Hope I'll get to see him sometime, again!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Karen,

Thank you for responding to my post. As you know, I entered this forum through this way and have never quite stood up to posting anywhere else. I had to share Lucky with you all because he has helped me to heal from a very, very difficult loss. I probably should not post anymore here, but wanted to thank you for responding. You are so sweet. xox Patrice


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Lucky with us, he is beautiful! So happy for you..I think you are both "Lucky"!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful Lucky with us. I am so happy for you and new love of your life.


----------

